# Regarding acclimation of SPS



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

So over the course of my Christmas break, I spent a good deal of time reading stuff on marine tanks and whatnot and reading blogs that people write about their reef-keeping adventures. Mind you, I was sick for the first half of the break so I was stuck at home lol but during the semester, I don't have much time to read stuff for the sake of aquaria-love or leisure.

Anyway, enough about that. I've been wanting to keep SPS ever since I started my marine tank. This was ... sorry had to check my blog to see when I started lol -- I started the tank back in March 2010. Now, while we're on the topic of 2010 -- if I had made this post yesterday, I would've said:

I remember 2010 as if it were yesterday.

Lol, moving on. I'm not sure if enough time has passed for me to begin putting SPS corals into my tank. I do want to wait until perhaps the one year mark, but I'll decide based on some more reading and the advice of the people who respond to this thread.

So my question is, as per the title of the thread, how do you (you personally!) acclimate your SPS corals?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I slow drip. tie a knot in airline hose, put the coral with water into a container and let it merrily drop for a few h ours.


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

personally I only drip inverts and fishes.

As per SPS I just Dip them in Coral RX for about 10 to 15 minutes then in salifert Flatworm Exit for 1 hour then it goes on the tank.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I need to get some of that flatworm exit.

edit: I love mops too much. I have ordered it and the rx


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

So I went and googled Coral RX and .. their intro video LOL it made me laugh.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I used to drip acclimate, but nowadays as long as the sg matches, I float the frag/colony to adjust temp, do a 10 min dip in tropic Marin pro coral cure (a bit harsher than the other dips available, but it works great), and then in it goes into the tank after a thorough inspection.


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

I guess my concern even before I joined the salty side is the tolerance of the corals. How durable, in the sense of changes in water and whatnot, are they? From what I've read, people make it seem like even if the water is moving too much or something silly that the coral won't survive lol. I suppose I'm exaggerating here, but yeah, how resistant/durable are SPS corals?

Edit: by durable I don't mean I'm going to be knocking it around. Rather, durable to changes in water chemistry I think....and whatever else might come to mind when you read this lol.


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

just make sure that you parameters are stable then your good to go. 

most of the time what kills SPS are drastic water parameter swings.


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

I dont drip anything except fish.


----------

